# NREMT funk!



## k8tjames (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I failed again...2'd try. Hopefully the 3rd attempt will be the charm. 
Does anyone know the best resource online to study for this? I've already dumped money into the national training site. IS EMTQUIZ.com any good?
I really want it to work for me. HELP!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 3, 2009)

Go back and redo the class


----------



## JAM-EMT (Apr 3, 2009)

Go to Books A Million, Borders or whereever else and get 

Barrons EMT Exam

it helped me out the most...online studying doesn't even compete, its just ways for people to make money.


----------



## k8tjames (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks for the advice...I'll get it!


----------



## daughertyemta (Apr 4, 2009)

www.emt-national-training.com
Im using that site and love it!  A friend of mine has taken her NREMT-P test 4 times and failed it!  I told her to buy this site and use it.  As she did, she texted me the other day and told me she is seeing a lot of the questions that were on her official test on this site.  I take my test in a month!  Also Pearls of Wisdom...this book was written by many people one of them being one of the guys who sits on the national registry board and inputs questions.  That is a great one too!  Someone said hit up all the book stores and they are right.  I own about every book out there!  Hit up any medics you know or work with.  They are great help and may have some of these books.  Also just going back over things in your text books that you didn't remember on your test.  Whether it be Becks triad or malfeasance.  I feel fully prepared but we will see!  Good luck to you!


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 5, 2009)

k8tjames said:


> Well I failed again...2'd try. Hopefully the 3rd attempt will be the charm.
> Does anyone know the best resource online to study for this? I've already dumped money into the national training site. IS EMTQUIZ.com any good?
> I really want it to work for me. HELP!



I would say that the most important help is vocab. If you just go over and over the vocab in the back of your book, you will know defs of everything just about. If you know the meaning of everything, thats more than half of the education. If you have 90% vocab down, and 10% common sense, what else is there ?


----------



## asuwrestler (Apr 8, 2009)

jblearning.com worth the 36 dollars


----------



## exodus (Apr 8, 2009)

asuwrestler said:


> jblearning.com worth the 36 dollars



Yeah, if you can pass the jblearning quizzes no problem, you'll rape the NREMT test. Trust me, I did it. lol


----------



## MRE (Apr 8, 2009)

After failing twice, it is apparent that something is wrong with the way you are doing things.  If you can identify that, great.  If not, try approching the material differently and studying in a way that you haven't tried before.

If you fail again, I would say you need to re-take the class (may be required anyway).  If you end up doint that, you might want to look at a different school and/or instructor who may present the material in a different way that is easier for you to learn.


----------



## k8tjames (Apr 8, 2009)

*cert???*

Does anyone know about working as an EMT or of any company hiring you without having your actual certification? I heard that you can get hired while you are in the process of getting your NREMT cert and that they give you 'so much time' to get your final certification. IS THIS TRUE? Doeas anyone know of this?


----------



## rhan101277 (Apr 8, 2009)

It important for you to be confident that you know what you are doing.  If you start second guessing yourself during the test its going to set you up for failure.  Best you make sure you know what your doing now, instead of waiting until someone's life may possibly hang in the balance on you doing the right thing.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 9, 2009)

k8tjames said:


> Does anyone know about working as an EMT or of any company hiring you without having your actual certification? I heard that you can get hired while you are in the process of getting your NREMT cert and that they give you 'so much time' to get your final certification. IS THIS TRUE? Doeas anyone know of this?



In NM, your provisional state license expires that first time you try to take your test. If I were a company I wouldn't want to hire anyone who doesn't have his cert in hand


----------



## daughertyemta (Apr 9, 2009)

many places will hire you if you have taken your tests and have passed. If all you are waiting on is your cert.  You will be able to start working as a third person on a truck.  Now if you havent' taken your test yet, prob. not..some agencies hire drivers that are taking a emt class or have just finished one!  but i live in indiana. so i dunno about cali


----------



## k8tjames (Apr 9, 2009)

*emtb*

the emtb.com webite that corrosponds w the book is helpful. I went through my whole class not even knowing that that existed. Thanks for the imput


----------



## k8tjames (Apr 9, 2009)

*clinical*

so in all those other states out there...have you been able to do your clinical time while you were in class on the ambulance? In sac county we had to do our clinicals in the ER...which was great...however I would have rather been on the ambulance. Supposively a bunch of morphine was stolen off the rig and students can no longer have that experience. I'm sure there's insurance issues...


----------



## juanbaez1 (Apr 11, 2009)

My friend dont pay for any test it's a waste. Get a book at your local library a has a green cover and comes with tons of practice test and a simulated nationla registry. Good luck at what question did you get shutdow?


----------



## k8tjames (Apr 13, 2009)

*nremt*

Ya I got the green book...the EMT-Basic review manual for national certification right?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 13, 2009)

Are ya just bad at tests?
Cause I am looking at this from the vantage point of a patient.  Would you want someone working on ya who failed an EMT cert exam twice?  Better get it the next time.
I had a "friend" who failed the course twice before getting her EMT on the third try.  She was out with her mom a few months latter and witnesses an oldr lady take a spill outside a WalMart and not get up.  What does she do?  Call me when I am at home sleeping to see what she should do.  TRUE STORY.  You either know your stuff or you don't.  Fail it again and take the course over again; preferably somewhere else.


----------



## daughertyemta (May 3, 2009)

yes def.. im using this site and its very hard compared to some of these other books and online sites.  Its a different type of questioning and I think its a little more book set then actual scenarios.  But its def. good.   we will see, I take the test next week


----------



## VGFDEMT34 (May 3, 2009)

BSI. If it's not BSI, pick airway. Even if you know airway isn't the right answer, it is probably airway. Next, pick breathing. Third, circulation & bleeding.

Sound familiar? Not to be a smarta%%, but the ABCs are _that_ important.


----------



## marineman (May 3, 2009)

Everybody learns different so I can't tell you how to study but it sounds like you should skip the review books and find a textbook that is written in a format that you understand. If you fail twice it's not bad luck or a bad test or anything like that it's that you don't know the material plain and simple. A review book can only teach you to memorize the information in a specific question, a similar question with slightly different wording may have a different correct answer. A textbook can teach you a lot more information and that's what you need right now. 

As for pre-hiring yes they do it. I graduate as a medic on May 30 and have already been hired as a medic at a service.


----------



## JBK617 (May 4, 2009)

I posted this site in another thread, it has a ton of tests on it.

http://www.medtrng.com/quizzes.htm


----------



## shannonrae517 (Feb 28, 2016)

asuwrestler said:


> jblearning.com worth the 36 dollars


I can't figure out how to access the practice quizzes on jblearning????


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 28, 2016)

shannonrae517 said:


> I can't figure out how to access the practice quizzes on jblearning????









Select the number of questions you want per category and press START.


----------



## shannonrae517 (Feb 28, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Select the number of questions you want per category and press START.



But how do you get to that? This is what I see...


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 28, 2016)

I use the app... Never been to the website. 

Http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id606535337


----------



## shannonrae517 (Feb 28, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> I use the app... Never been to the website.



Yeah I tried looking up the app, maybe it's not available for android


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 28, 2016)

BOO!!


----------



## shannonrae517 (Feb 28, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> BOO!!


Thanks for trying though...


----------

